# Juventus - Benfica: 1 Maggio 2014 ore 21,05. Tv Canale 5.



## admin (28 Aprile 2014)

Juventus - Benfica, ritorno della semifinale di Europa League 2013/2014. La partita si disputerà Giovedì 1 Maggio 2014 alle ore 21,05 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

La partita di andata, giocata a Lisbona, è terminata 2-1 a favore del Benfica. La Juventus si qualifica solo se vince (basta l'1-0). I portoghesi, per accedere alla finale, possono anche pareggiare e perdere con un gol di scarto dal 3-2 in su. Con il 2-1 a favore dei bianconeri si andrebbe ai supplementari.

Dove vedere Juventus Benfica?

Diretta tv, in chiaro, su Canale 5. Sarà trasmessa anche sui canali PPV: Premium Calcio e Sky Calcio.

Nel caso in cui il Benfica superasse il turno, accederebbe alla terza finale stagionale (dopo Coppa di Lega e Coppa di Portogallo -) http://www.milanworld.net/benfica-ancora-finale-la-coppa-di-lega-questa-volta-vt16941.html ) e giocherebbe per vincere ben quattro titoli in una stagione.

La Juventus, dopo la vittoria dello scudetto, punta al double. 

A seguire, tutti le informazioni ed i commenti su Juventus Benfica.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2014)

up


----------



## DOOOOD (29 Aprile 2014)

se Bonucci non si abbiocca in campo come all'andata si passa...
deve giocare caceres al posto di barzagli
lich al posto di Isla

Ho qualche dubbio su LLorente..ieri non ne ha imbroccata una fino al tacco/gol, penso che lo schiererei per poi cambiarlo a inizio secondo tempo con Giovinco se non la si sblocca

A centrocampo se Vidal è ritenuto in condizione di reggere 90' deve giocare, lui le partite importanti le sbaglia molto raramente


----------



## Marchisio89 (29 Aprile 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> se Bonucci non si abbiocca in campo come all'andata si passa...
> deve giocare caceres al posto di barzagli
> lich al posto di Isla
> 
> ...


A me piacerebbe un bel 4-3-3 offensivo, con Llorente in mezzo e Tevez largo (anche se non gli piace).
Fuori Bonucci, difesa a 4.


----------



## Mou (29 Aprile 2014)

Tevez, Bonucci e Marchisio diffidati.


----------



## smallball (29 Aprile 2014)

dirigera' l'inglese Mark Clattenburg


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Tevez, Bonucci e Marchisio diffidati.



speriamo scontino la squalifica nella prossima champions


----------



## Mou (29 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> speriamo scontino la squalifica nella prossima champions



Simpatia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Ci ho messo una blu su di voi, avanti su.


----------



## Principe (29 Aprile 2014)

Non ci sono Dubbi 4 a 0 per la juve


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Aprile 2014)

La Juventus ha già chiesto la prova TV per una gomitata dell'andata.
Senza contare che ieri Conte ha già messo le mani avanti!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Dipende da come la Juve sarà in campo...se entrano con la rabbia, può anche finire 3-0
Però la Juve in Europa in casa non è che sia stata una grande schiacciasassi...

Col real 2-2
Col galatasaray 2-2
Con la Fiorentina 1-1
Con il Lione 2-1
Col copenaghen 3-1 (due rigori)

A parte il trasformers

In casa ha sempre preso gol..


----------



## Gianni23 (29 Aprile 2014)

Considerata la facilità con cui il Benfica crea occasioni da gol con i contropiedi, la partita sarà difficilissima per la juve.


----------



## Marchisio89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Per me sará tipo Real-Bayern di oggi, nel senso che il Benfica sapendo che la Juve dovrá attaccare per forza, giocherá di contropiede.
Quindi le cose sono due o funziona perfettamente oppure se la prendono in quel posto. Io spero la seconda.

Per sicurezza ho puntato 100€ sul Benfica che passa il turno, siccome perdo semrpe... Win-Win


----------



## Marchisio89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dipende da come la Juve sarà in campo...se entrano con la rabbia, può anche finire 3-0
> Però la Juve in Europa in casa non è che sia stata una grande schiacciasassi...
> 
> Col real 2-2
> ...


Ma abbiamo sempre segnato, 3-1 e tutti felici.


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2014)

Ma vi conviene andare a vincere l'europa League? Dopo vi toccherà una tra Real e Atletico.


----------



## Marchisio89 (1 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma vi conviene andare a vincere l'europa League? Dopo vi toccherà una tra Real e Atletico.


E quindi?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

*Da Sportmediaset

Juve, probabile formazione: Buffon; Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal (Marchisio), Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Tevez, Llorente.

Benfica, probabile formazione: Artur; Pereira, Garay, Luisao, Siqueira; Markovic, Perez, Gaitan; Rodrigo, Lima, Sulejmani.*


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

Sono tesissimo. Sono 11 anni (un'eternità) ormai che non giochiamo una partita così importante.


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma vi conviene andare a vincere l'europa League? Dopo vi toccherà una tra Real e Atletico.



Sinceramente preferisco esserci e provarci in Supercoppa piuttosto che vederla solo in tv.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma vi conviene andare a vincere l'europa League? Dopo vi toccherà una tra Real e Atletico.



Io questi tuoi ragionamenti non li capisco  E' come quando sento dire meglio non disputare la coppa campioni perchè tanto non me la posso giocare con i colossi. 

Cioè vinci una coppa internazionale e hai la possibilità di giocartene un'altra in estate, come si fa a dire non so se conviene vincerla. Mah.


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma vi conviene andare a vincere l'europa League? Dopo vi toccherà una tra Real e Atletico.



Scusa eh, ma se tutti ragionassero così nel calcio ci sarebbero giusto una decina di squadre.
Mentalità un pò provincialotta eh.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

Manca un'ora. Sto morendo d'ansia...ed è l'Europa League. Figuriamoci se fosse stata la Champions.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Formazioni ufficiali:

Buffon; Càceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Tévez, Llorente


Oblak; Maxi Pereira, Luisao, Garay, Siqueira; Ruben Amorim; Markovic, Pérez, Gaitàn; Rodrigo, Lima


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

100 euro sulla Juve


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> Buffon; Càceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Tévez, Llorente
> 
> ...


Boh,la formazioni è la migliore possibile.Bisogna vedere se Vidal è in condizioni.

Io prevede la solita storia Bonucci e Chiellini, occhio ai due faranno danni.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io questi tuoi ragionamenti non li capisco  E' come quando sento dire meglio non disputare la coppa campioni perchè tanto non me la posso giocare con i colossi.
> 
> Cioè vinci una coppa internazionale e hai la possibilità di giocartene un'altra in estate, come si fa a dire non so se conviene vincerla. Mah.



Ma dai, stavo scherzando


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente preferisco esserci e provarci in Supercoppa piuttosto che vederla solo in tv.



In bocca al lupo , anche perché è impossibile non passare con il Benfica


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> Buffon; Càceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Tévez, Llorente
> 
> ...



Giocano Lima e Gaitan,bene.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Giocano Lima e Gaitan,bene.



Salvio in panca, ottimo


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> Buffon; Càceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Tévez, Llorente
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Sti gobbi fanno sempre la stessa coreografia..


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

Tevez e Bonucci diffidati. 

Piccinini su Mediaset: "Regola sui diffidati da rivedere"


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

subito un braccio in area bianconera


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

gol dei gobbi è nell'aria


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2014)

il benfica quando gioca corto in velocita e un piacere vederlo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Di sto passo il gol lo prende il Benfica


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Dall'altra parte ci sono due squadre ridicole. Il Valencia ha già rimontato lo svantaggio dell'andata.


----------



## Doctore (1 Maggio 2014)

che bravo sto markovic


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2014)

Questa la vincono i gobbi


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

sto benfica poca poca poca roba


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

*Juve Benfica 0-0 fine PT​*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Mah... sti gobbi stanno rischiando imho


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2014)

Impensabile che il Benfica non prenda gol.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah... sti gobbi stanno rischiando imho



Non direi, stanno facendo una bella partita, il gol prima o poi arriverà.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

sti pordoghesi lo faranno un tiro in porta in tutta la partita?? mah...

per me segnano Pirlo o Vidal


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Ma vogliamo parlare del Valencia? Ma che mangiano prima della partita?


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

Giocare bene e non segnare è la peggior cosa.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

finita gol enorme mangiato dal bensfiga


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2014)

Questo errore è un chiaro segnale, la Juve vincerà ed andrà in finale.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

sarà l'unico tiro di questi tizi


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Quanto costerà Gaitan? Potremo acquistarlo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

che fail sto bensfiga


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

questo era giallo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

pirlo l'avrebbe tirata in curva se giocasse ancora con noi


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

giallo asamoah, avrebbe dovuto essere il secondo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Manca poco al goal della juve


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Espulsione benfica, ormai è fatta dai...


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Benfica in 10. 

Partita finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

ahahahah che buffonata


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Eccolo il solito aiutino, fanno falli su falli e non tira fuori i cartellini appena li fanno gli altri subito giallo  .


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2014)

Non si può combattere contro il destino


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Che somaro Perez


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Entra il nano e segna il gol qualificazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

questi del benfica non sanno tenere la palla tra i piedi e nemmeno di testa


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Entra il nano e segna il gol qualificazione.



Sicuro come la morte.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Maggio 2014)

finisce così


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Faranno gol a tipo 2 secondi dalla fine...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

maxi pereira saltato da gioperdo... ma come hanno fatto questi a vincere il campionato portoghese? non oso immaginare le altre squadre del portogallo


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Faranno gol a tipo 2 secondi dalla fine...



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Il gol di Giovinco,Marchisio o Osvaldo è quotato a 0000.1


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2014)

Adesso segnano


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Ovviamente darà una decina di minuti di recupero


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

trattenuta di chiellini. era rigore per il benfica


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Se questo fallo era a parti invertite davano rigore.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> trattenuta di chiellini. era rigore per il benfica



Ma non scherziamo


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Minimo 5-6 minuti di recupero darà


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> trattenuta di chiellini. era rigore per il benfica



Devono mandare la Juve in finale si sa, ehhh ma poi c'è l'abbiamo sempre con loro, se guardiamo tutti i favori e torti che hanno avuto ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

a chiellini tutto è concesso. TUTTO. incredibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Era un fallo assurdo questo, come ha fatto a non fischiarlo??


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Non fischia più falli a favore del Benfica. Arbitro mandato da Platinette.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo



se non stai guardando la partita non quotarmi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

La rissa, ahahahha


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

ma guardate vucinic ahahahah sono scandalosi


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2014)

Chiellini sempre esempio di correttezza.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Sono la vergogna del calcio italiano.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2014)

sono la peggiore razza di ladri questi


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non fischia più falli a favore del Benfica. Arbitro mandato da Platinette.



 ehhh ma siamo noi che vediamo sempre il male


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Ma poi è incredibile, Chiellini ha fatto un fallo assurdo e questi si lamentavano


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non stai guardando la partita non quotarmi



Un rigore del genere non te lo fischiano manco in terza categoria, per cortesia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono la vergogna del calcio italiano.



Ahahahha Admin show


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2014)

Protestano se quello del Benfica perde tempo dopo un fallo netto peró se Wcinic perde 10 min a fare il pagliaccio va bene no...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

ma come fanno questi che vincono tutto ad essere sempre così stressati e isterici boh non capisco probabilmente perché sanno di non meritare quello che vincono


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2014)

ahahahah Conte che lagna ahahaha RIDICOLO!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

piccinini vergognoso in telecronaca


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia, scandalosi, n'altro po' lo ammazza, pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

ahahahhah giocano in 9 ahahhahahhahah


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2014)

Piccinini vuole altri 90 min di recupero


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Questo ha fatto un fallaccio. Manco ammonito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2014)

Benfica in 9


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Ma hanno finito i cambi quelli del Benfica? Ho perso i conti


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2014)

Vediamo se sculano nel finale


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un rigore del genere non te lo fischiano manco in terza categoria, per cortesia.



evidentemente non hai visto la trattenuta
se l'hai vista non so che dirti


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2014)

Arriva il gol di Pirlo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Addirittura il giallo per sta


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Eccola la gol al 95


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

eccolo lì...


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2014)

Se questo è fallo di mano....


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2014)

e son fuori missà


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

sarebbe finita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Ma non fischia questo?


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2014)

Conte a casa


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia. Juve imbattibile in Italia, ma in Europa fa pena. La pochezza del calcio italiano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2014)

ma fischia o no?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Che fail mamma mia, che fail dellla Juve


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

ahahahah solo nelle loro partite...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

si va beh aspettano il gol dei gobbi ok


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

*Siiiiiiiiiiii BENFICA IN FINALE!!!! *


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2014)

fineeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Ahhahah, GODO. Benfica stoico in 9


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2014)

È finito il primo tempo supplementare.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Maggio 2014)

Benfica eroico. Peccato avrà tipo mezza squadra squalificata per la finale....


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Godoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 11 contro 9 ahahahhahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Che fail


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Maggio 2014)

Godo da morire!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

Piccinini: "Comunque è stata una grande cavalcata."


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Godo troppo per Conte ma proprio tanto a casaaaaaaaa


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2014)

godooooooooooo!!!! GODOOOO GODOOOOOOOOO!!!! scusate il commento non costruttivo ma GODOOOOOOOOOOOO !!! CONTE PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2014)

mamma mia quanto godo  

figura di mè... epica.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

98 minuti di arbitraggio scandaloso... senza rubare non vincono dal secolo scorso


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2014)




----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

Vergognatevi buffoni. Non siete riusciti a centrare una finale DOVUTA. Adesso conquistate pure sti 100 punticino inutili così siete contenti.

Perdonate lo sfogo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Popooopooooo vamos Benfica  manco con il doppio uomo riescono a vincere ahahhah godo troppo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

Chiellini: "Sul campo meritavamo di passare noi."

4 Europa League sul campo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Maggio 2014)

Godo!!!Comunque una grande impresa del benfica, anche se andrà in finale senza tre giocatori.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Nemmeno con una finale in casa a diposizione approfittano della cosa...

Che schifo la Juve che pena la serie A.

Milan torna ad investire ed insegna calcio a questi gobbacci


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Piccinini: "Comunque è stata una grande cavalcata."



Ma veramente, manco fossero arrivati a una semifinale di champion


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

In Europa sono sempre i soliti: una nullità.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Maggio 2014)

coppa al siviglia


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vergognatevi buffoni. Non siete riusciti a centrare una finale DOVUTA. Adesso conquistate pure sti 100 punticino inutili così siete contenti.
> 
> Perdonate lo sfogo.



non è colpa loro, il campionato non è propedeutico, ve lo regalano tutti gli anni a settembre


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2014)

Una figura barbina. La Juve e l'europa sono due rette parallele, c'è poco da fare. Noi eravamo tutt'altra cosa. Godessero pure in Italia, appena mettono il becco fuori dimostrano di valere davvero poco. Il che vuol dire che il campionato italiano è allenante come un torneo parrocchiale.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> coppa al siviglia



Supercoppa europpea tra due spagnole..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Maggio 2014)

non l'ho vista, perciò chiedo lumi.
ma c'erano le due espulsioni? e perché un tempo di recupero così dilatato?
ad intuito mi sa proprio di tentata rapina a quattro mani.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2014)

E poi il Liverpool in Serie A arriverebbe terzo


----------



## vota DC (1 Maggio 2014)

Secondo me è TUTTA questione di sudditanza psicologica. Conte fa qualche errorino di modulo e di cambi ma rimedia con la motivazione, ma senza la sudditanza è una squadra come tante e non vincerà mai in Europa.


----------



## Morghot (1 Maggio 2014)

Un po' godo, un po' tanto


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Europa sono sempre i soliti: una nullità.



eh, ma la targa uefa...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno con una finale in casa a diposizione approfittano della cosa...
> 
> Che schifo la Juve che pena la serie A.
> 
> Milan torna ad investire ed insegna calcio a questi gobbacci



al di là di tutto, anche se il Milan di Seedorf avrebbe sicuramente vinto contro gente tipo Benfica, Siviglia e Valencia, sono contento di aver passato il girone di Champions piuttosto che arrivare in semifinale di sta coppetta


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2014)

Ma com'era??? La Juve aveva già in tasca l'EL???


----------



## Mou (1 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non l'ho vista, perciò chiedo lumi.
> ma c'erano le due espulsioni? e perché un tempo di recupero così dilatato?
> ad intuito mi sa proprio di tentata rapina a quattro mani.



Recupero anche troppo corto, dal 38' fino al 47' non si è giocato. Perez espulsione giusta, Vucinic e Markovic espulsi in panchina. Intuito fiacco stasera!
Detto questo, la Juventus in Europa non riesce assolutamente a imporsi, nonostante stasera non abbiamo subito niente,.


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non l'ho vista, perciò chiedo lumi.
> ma c'erano le due espulsioni? e perché un tempo di recupero così dilatato?
> ad intuito mi sa proprio di tentata rapina a quattro mani.



L'espulsione era per somma d'ammonizioni, giusta. Il recupero è stato così dilatato perché l'arbitro ha si concesso 6 minuti, ma iniziati al 92esimo.
Le ultime due espulsioni di Vucinic e Markovic sono arrivate dalla panchina.


----------



## Morghot (1 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non l'ho vista, perciò chiedo lumi.
> ma c'erano le due espulsioni? e perché un tempo di recupero così dilatato?
> ad intuito mi sa proprio di tentata rapina a quattro mani.


Espulso uno giustamente al 20' del secondo tempo e l'altro è uscito proprio verso la fine perchè sanguinava.

edit: che efficienza in 3 subito a rispondergli


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2014)

Sto godendo come un maiale 
Comunque fail *epocale* della Juve,era una coppa da vincere in carrozza.
Grande Conte,il prossimo anno vai al Barça eh


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vergognatevi buffoni. Non siete riusciti a centrare una finale DOVUTA. Adesso conquistate pure sti 100 punticino inutili così siete contenti.
> 
> Perdonate lo sfogo.



Manca la mentalità europea, se aveste la mentalità che ha il Milan nelle coppe potreste pure vincerla.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

in Serie A sarebbe finita 1-0. Gol di Osvaldo su assist di Pogba (in fuorigioco). Per questo motivo non sono allenati per l'Europa. Non c'entra nulla la mentalità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2014)

Non me lo sarei mai aspettato. Brutta figura questa, poi il Benfica a un certo punto era pure in nove


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Recupero anche troppo corto, dal 38' fino al 47' non si è giocato. Perez espulsione giusta, Vucinic e Markovic espulsi in panchina. Intuito fiacco stasera!
> Detto questo, la Juventus in Europa non riesce assolutamente a imporsi, nonostante stasera non abbiamo subito niente,.



senza offesa, ma l'obiettività non mai stata una tua prerogativa.
spero che risponda qualcuno un po' più imparziale.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vergognatevi buffoni. Non siete riusciti a centrare una finale DOVUTA. Adesso conquistate pure sti 100 punticino inutili così siete contenti.
> 
> Perdonate lo sfogo.



ma poi perché sta fissazione dei 100 punti ? era meglio una coppa di un record che ai fini del palmares non conta nulla. 
io fossi stata la società non avrei messo un premio economico per i 100 punti, tanto lo scudo lo vincevate ne più ne meno.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2014)

E il bello è che arriveranno sicuramente a quota 100 punti, record di punti in Italia ed eliminati da Galatasaray e Benfica in Europa, che tristezza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ahahahah Conte che lagna ahahaha RIDICOLO!!!



Lo "odio" troppo esaltato molto ma molto peggio di Mourinho insopportabile.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Ahahahah la Juventus furiosa animi accesi ahahahha erano già convinti di andare in finale e invece ciao coppa ciao.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> senza offesa, ma l'obiettività non mai stata una tua prerogativa.
> spero che risponda qualcuno un po' più imparziale.



I minuti di recupero ci potevano stare, dato che ci sono state 2-3 interruzioni corpose. L'espulsione di Perez è sacrosanta, come quella di Markovic e Vucinic (per lite). Garay è uscito per infortunio.


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Maggio 2014)

Eliminazione giusta della Juve.Il modo a 3 in Europa non funziona e soprattutto alla Juve manca ancora un attaccante di valore.Tevez lo è,ma gliene serve un altro.Tevez - Balotelli e vincevano sia all'andata che al ritorno.

Ripeto il modulo è deleterio in Europa,ma soprattutto con questo modulo si è troppo prevedibili.La Juve fa sempre la stessa azione.SEMPRE.Assurdo!

Credo che pure i tifosi juventini mi daranno ragione


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> E il bello è che arriveranno sicuramente a quota 100 punti, record di punti in Italia ed eliminati da Galatasaray e Benfica in Europa, che tristezza.



Ne possono fare anche 1000 di punti in campionato finchè in Europa le prendono da chiunque.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2014)

fuori dallo stadio si lamentano dell'arbitro  non li ha favoriti troppo si vede


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2014)

Eroi sti tifosi gobbi che piangono l'arbitraggi... proprio loro


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

eroi i tifosi che parlano di arbitro vergognoso  sto morendo dal ridere


----------



## pennyhill (1 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Manca la mentalità europea, se aveste la mentalità che ha il Milan nelle coppe potreste pure vincerla.



La mentalità non esiste, la qualità viene prima di tutto.  Una squadra come esterni schierava Markovic e Gaitan, l'altra Lichtsteiner e Asamoah.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

*I tifosi gobbi a Premium

"Arbitraggio scandaloso. Per fortuna che la Uefa doveva aiutarci. Siamo stati penalizzati".

Ma dove vivono questi? *


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2014)

Colpa dell'arbitro ah ah


----------



## Mou (1 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I minuti di recupero ci potevano stare, dato che ci sono state 2-3 interruzioni corpose. L'espulsione di Perez è sacrosanta, come quella di Markovic e Vucinic (per lite). Garay è uscito per infortunio.



Ahhh continui sulla linea della fiacchezza! [MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION]


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2014)

A Canale 5 stanno intervistando i tifosi fuori dallo stadio.

"Arbitro scandaloso, ma POPO scandaloso."
"Gli arbitri non ci aiutano"
Un bambino che quasi piangeva: "Menomale che la Uefa ci aiutava, ci hanno dato 0 minuti di recupero".


Sto male


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2014)

g'è un gombloddo inammissibileah, gi vuole eguidà

ma poi quel bambino che recriminava contro la uefa, probabilmente non ricorda neanche dell'esperienza della serie B, è abituato troppo bene


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2014)

POCO recupero


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

l'arbitraggio è stato scandaloso ma pro-juve. Però non in malafede, in Serie A avrebbero dato pure il gol di Osvaldo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I minuti di recupero ci potevano stare, dato che ci sono state 2-3 interruzioni corpose. L'espulsione di Perez è sacrosanta, come quella di Markovic e Vucinic (per lite). Garay è uscito per infortunio.



ma infatti io contestavo i 6 minuti. mi sembravano un cincinello eccessivi.
l'espulsione di perez devo vedermela. no che non mi fidi, ma con questi non si sa mai.


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I tifosi gobbi a Premium
> 
> "Arbitraggio scandaloso. Per fortuna che la Uefa doveva aiutarci. Siamo stati penalizzati".
> 
> Ma dove vivono questi? *



Finché la mentalità del tifoso juventino sarà questa non andremo mai da nessuna parte.
Sti quattro babbei andassero a festeggiare il loro scudettino del cavolo dei 100 punti.


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Maggio 2014)

Ragazzi ma sono l'unico che dopo questa partita si chiede una cosa?

Ma in Italia la Serie A quanto cavolo è diventata scarsa?


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> l'arbitraggio è stato scandaloso ma pro-juve. Però non in malafede, in Serie A avrebbero dato pure il gol di Osvaldo.



per non parlare della testata che il giocatore del benfica ha dato al piede di pogba, inammissibile, da rosso


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ahhh continui sulla linea della fiacchezza! [MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION]



Prego?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> A Canale 5 stanno intervistando i tifosi fuori dallo stadio.
> 
> "Arbitro scandaloso, ma POPO scandaloso."
> "Gli arbitri non ci aiutano"
> ...



Ahahahah, mi sono perso sto bimbo, ahahha


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma com'era??? La Juve aveva già in tasca l'EL???



Si però poi la tasca si e bucata ed è scappata


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> per non parlare della testata che il giocatore del benfica ha dato al piede di pogba, inammissibile, da rosso



Dai non ha fatto apposta Pogba.Lo dice un tifoso Milanista.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Adesso l'Europa League la vincerà il Benfica. Come è giusto che sia. Lo scorso anno hanno perso tutto. Quest'anno vinceranno tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma infatti io contestavo i 6 minuti. mi sembravano un cincinello eccessivi.
> l'espulsione di perez devo vedermela. no che non mi fidi, ma con questi non si sa mai.



Doppia ammonizione quella di Perez. Ingenuo a fare un fallaccio a metacampo. Comunque sono arrivati dino al 98 e 10 secondi, quindi oltre 8 minuti.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

adesso dedicheremo l'estate a scegliere il pallone d'oro tra Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez dai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma sono l'unico che dopo questa partita si chiede una cosa?
> 
> Ma in Italia la Serie A quanto cavolo è diventata scarsa?



La Serie A è a livelli imbarazzanti da una vita ormai e ogni anno si va sempre più giù


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si però poi la tasca si e bucata ed è scappata



Vabbè "i soliti noti" garantivano il double gobbo, come d'altronde era sicuro il triplete dello scorso anno. Eh si si.....


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma sono l'unico che dopo questa partita si chiede una cosa?
> 
> Ma in Italia la Serie A quanto cavolo è diventata scarsa?


E pensa che qualche giorno fa c'era chi diceva che il Liverpool in Serie A è da terzo posto....


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> E pensa che qualche giorno fa c'era chi diceva che il Liverpool in Serie A è da terzo posto....



Chi ha detto sta cosa?Voglio conoscere il suo spacciatore


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso l'Europa League la vincerà il Benfica. Come è giusto che sia. Lo scorso anno hanno perso tutto. Quest'anno vinceranno tutto.



A Lisbona hanno da scontare ancora 48 anni di maledizione, quelli del Siviglia possono già festeggiare


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

comunque ciò non toglie che il Benfica è davvero una squadra scarsa. Il Siviglia non so, non l'ho mai visto giocare. Ma sarebbe ora che levassero sta Europa League per il valore che ha.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> E pensa che qualche giorno fa c'era chi diceva che il Liverpool in Serie A è da terzo posto....



Chi??? "L'uomo sondaggio"???


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

Vogliono il rigore per la Juve su mediaset ahahha


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ahhh continui sulla linea della fiacchezza! [MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION]



ma con la juve e relativi tifosi devi utilizzare le cautele necessarie, la storia insegna. dopotutto clough vi aveva inquadrato bene.
comunque noto tentativi di scaricare la frustrazione per l'ennesima sveja europea sul sottoscritto.
povero cucciolo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto sta cosa?Voglio conoscere il suo spacciatore



Si dice il peccato, ma non il peccatore


----------



## robs91 (1 Maggio 2014)

Sto 3-5-2 in Europa è inguardabile, infatti siamo i soli ad utilizzarlo...


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La mentalità non esiste, la qualità viene prima di tutto.  Una squadra come esterni schierava Markovic e Gaitan, l'altra Lichtsteiner e Asamoah.



Eheh quoto,è anche un mio cavallo di battaglia
Il Milan vinceva con Seedorf-Pirlo-Kakà etc etc invece che Montolivo e De Jong,poi se vogliamo chiamarli mentalità facciamo pure


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Comunque le due squadre italiane più forti si sono fatte prendere a pallonate da Porto e Benfica.. pure i portoghesi con 10 miln di abitanti ci hanno superato..che vergogna 

Se in Europa non c'è il Milan, non c'è altro.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Conde Dragula sta rosicando come un pazzo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> A Canale 5 stanno intervistando i tifosi fuori dallo stadio.
> 
> "Arbitro scandaloso, ma POPO scandaloso."
> "Gli arbitri non ci aiutano"
> ...



Squisite queste lacrime,squisite


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2014)

Comunque Vucinic è montenegrino e Markovic serbo, ora capisco tutto quel casino di Vucinic. Chi sa cosa gli ha detto Markovic


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

ostruzionismo... combloddooooo


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Maggio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sto 3-5-2 in Europa è inguardabile, infatti siamo i soli ad utilizzarlo...



Appunto.Ma non solo in Europa!!Anche in Italia la Juve vince è la più forte ma non è bella da vedere.
Fate sempre la stessa manovra per 90 minuti.
Palla a Pirlo,lancio sulle fasce o si crossa o la si appoggia più indietro al centrocampista che aiuta l'ala.Palla a Pirlo imbucata per l'attaccante in via centrale.
Fine questo è il gioco della Juve.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il Milan vinceva con Seedorf-Pirlo-Kakà



non a caso i galacticos hanno fatto incetta di champions.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2014)

E conte piange lol


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2014)

Conte che per prima cosa si lamenta dell'arbitro LOL


----------



## Liuk (1 Maggio 2014)

Mi posso auto-citare con un mio post di un mesetto fa?



Liuk ha scritto:


> Hai ragione quando dici che i titoli vanno contati ma soprattutto pesati.
> Proprio per questo il Milan è il secondo club più prestigioso al mondo dopo il Real, *mentre la Juve vale quanto un Benfica qualunque*.
> Stesso numero di Champions e stesso numero di finali di Champions perse.
> Anche il Benfica ha fatto 3 finali di Champions consecutive.
> A dirla tutta hanno qualche scudetto in più di voi.





Forse anche qualcosina di meno a sto punto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Eccolo il Conte piagnone gomblotto dovevano dare altri 90 minuti di recupero.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

*Conde:"Il gioco effettivo è stato di soli 40 minuti. 11 minuti in meno rispetto alla media. Partita falsata" *


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

è anche colpa del diluvio del secondo tempo... il meteo va sempre contro la juve


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2014)

Copio e incollo quello che ho scritto su fb:
"*Il primo odio non si scorda mai, 17 anni senza un trofeo internazionale, grazie vecchia baldracca!*"


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2014)

Fate rientrare Conte sul campo,in un paio di minuti risolverebbe il problema dei tiranti invadenti


----------



## robs91 (1 Maggio 2014)

Ad ogni modo il livello della serie a è imbarazzante.Non è solo una questione di nomi ma anche di gioco e mentalità troppo difensiva.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Maggio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Forse anche qualcosina di meno a sto punto.



ecco, appunto.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

e ride adesso  rido anche io


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2014)

Conte si è asciugato il parrucchino


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conde:"Il gioco effettivo è stato di soli 40 minuti. 11 minuti in meno rispetto alla media. Partita falsata" *




.


----------



## robs91 (1 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Appunto.Ma non solo in Europa!!Anche in Italia la Juve vince è la più forte ma non è bella da vedere.
> Fate sempre la stessa manovra per 90 minuti.
> Palla a Pirlo,lancio sulle fasce o si crossa o la si appoggia più indietro al centrocampista che aiuta l'ala.Palla a Pirlo imbucata per l'attaccante in via centrale.
> Fine questo è il gioco della Juve.



ehm io non sono juventino."Siamo i soli" era riferito in generale alle squadre Italiane.
Cmq concordo...


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2014)

Effettivamente se fosse stata una partita di Serie A a quest'ora starebbero ancora giocando


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conde:"Il gioco effettivo è stato di soli 40 minuti. 11 minuti in meno rispetto alla media. Partita falsata" *



Si vabbe. 
Dopo stasera sono definitivamente convinto che se vogliamo davvero fare un ulteriore salto di qualità dobbiamo liberarci di questo buffone.


----------



## Marilson (1 Maggio 2014)

Godo infinitamente


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2014)

eh ma a torino la ribaltiamo...come no!


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Adesso Conde telefonerà al Manchester United:"Ciao Mangester Iunaid, sono Andonio Conde miglior allenadore idaliano e mi propongo per allenare la squadra"

"tutututututututututututututututu"


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Maggio 2014)

Più che altro io mi chiedo come faccia Conte ad avere la faccia tosta di pretendere che gli vengano acquistati top player quando lui non è un top player come allenatore.Cioè lui pretende e pretende,ma non da nulla in cambio.I risultati dove sono?Schiaffi a destra e a manca.

I top player vanno allenati da allenatori top player fine della storia.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Ho sempre pensato che Conte fosse un ottimo allenatore con grandi prospettivo... ma devo ricredermi.. ha fallito miseramente quest'anno..


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che Conte fosse un ottimo allenatore con grandi prospettivo... ma devo ricredermi.. ha fallito miseramente quest'anno..



Conte è un ottimo allenatore,ma come tutti deve crescere e imparare ancora tanto.Non è detto che tra 2 o 3 anni non diventi bravo pure in Europa.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che Conte fosse un ottimo allenatore con grandi prospettivo... ma devo ricredermi.. ha fallito miseramente quest'anno..



E Simeone cos'è, allora?!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2014)

ahahah l'obiettivo era diventato chiaramente l'Europa League in casa (obiettivo da perdenti) e l'hanno pure persa! Ora il Benfica romperà la maledizione di Guttman in casa loro! ahahahahah

ahahahhhahahah schifosi luridi vili!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E Simeone cos'è, allora?!



forse conte è un allenatore esclusivamente da campionato.
un po' come il capello post milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2014)

Conte è bravo, ma deve abbassare le ali...tante ancora ne deve prendere di batoste questo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E Simeone cos'è, allora?!



Simeone è il migliore in Europa in questo momento. Sono i risultati che contano e Simeone ha portato solo grandi risultati in questi 2 anni...


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Un bambino che quasi piangeva: "Menomale che la Uefa ci aiutava, ci hanno dato 0 minuti di recupero".



 :rotolo  Solo otto minuti di recupero, agghiacciande. In effetti ai bei tempi di Lippi e Moggi mi ricordo una partita della Juve vinta con gol (mi pare di Del Piero) a*l novantanovesimo*


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non a caso i galacticos hanno fatto incetta di champions.



I galacticos erano una collezione di figurine,non di campioni veri


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> forse conte è un allenatore esclusivamente da campionato.
> un po' come il capello post milan.



Io credo sia esclusivamente un allenatore da QUESTO campionato, la Serie A. 

Se andasse ad allenare in Premier, secondo me, prenderebbe schiaffi su schiaffi. Troppo isterico. Ed il suo isterismo lo trasmette alla squadra.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non a caso i galacticos hanno fatto incetta di champions.



Qualità più equilibrio ovviamente. 
Simeone ieri (ma direi in tutta la stagione) ha schierato due terzini come Filipe Luis e Juanfran (ex ala, ma tecnicamente forte, non Abate), più un centrocampo con gente disposta al sacrificio, ma tecnicamente tutti dotati.
A gennaio Simeone per allargare la rosa si è fatto prendere Sosa e Diego, che non hanno lasciato grandi ricordi in Italia, ma dalle qualità indiscutibili.
Mentre la giuve di gonde prende Peluso e Padoin.


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che Conte fosse un ottimo allenatore con grandi prospettivo... ma devo ricredermi.. ha fallito miseramente quest'anno..



Prospettive e potenzialità non servono a nulla se non sono accompagnate da umiltà e voglia di migliorarsi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo sia esclusivamente un allenatore da QUESTO campionato, la Serie A.



This.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2014)

Nel mio sport tutto questo si chiama:
TEORIA DEGLI ALIBI

Chi vince gode, chi perde spiega.


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> I galacticos erano una collezione di figurine,non di campioni veri



Uno solo di quei non campioni veri (come li chiami tu) e questa sera la Juve andava in finale..Tanto per dire eh.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi??? "L'uomo sondaggio"???



Ehi ehi basta perculare l'amico sondaggista


----------



## Ale (1 Maggio 2014)

chissa che dira adesso conte...una cavolata delle sue, tanto per non perdere l'abitudine.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2014)

Ma vi ricordate ad inizio anno i commenti dei giornalai? Solo Bayern, Barcelona e Real sono superiori alla Juventus, con le altre se la gioca alla pari


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo sia esclusivamente un allenatore da QUESTO campionato, la Serie A.
> 
> Se andasse ad allenare in Premier, secondo me, prenderebbe schiaffi su schiaffi. Troppo isterico. Ed il suo isterismo lo trasmette alla squadra.



Fixed


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> I galacticos erano una collezione di figurine,non di campioni veri



e del psg che mi dici? e del city? e la juve di capello vogliamo ricordarla?
poi in che senso non era campioni vero? zidane e ronaldo non erano campioni veri, per caso?
quando parli del milan non ragioni più, l'hai notato?


----------



## pennyhill (1 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo sia esclusivamente un allenatore da QUESTO campionato, la Serie A.
> 
> Se andasse ad allenare in Premier, secondo me, prenderebbe schiaffi su schiaffi. Troppo isterico. Ed il suo isterismo lo trasmette alla squadra.



Gonde è partito con ottime idee, ma è un po’ che si mostra troppo timoroso in campo europeo, e non solo. Giocare certe competizioni con esterni Asamoah e Lichtcoso, ecc… è come giocare con un centrocampo con Dacourt, Zanetti, Cambiasso e Vieira, come capitava a Mancini.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prospettive e potenzialità non servono a nulla se non sono accompagnate da umiltà e voglia di migliorarsi.



- al primo anno vince lo scudo senza sconfitte.
- Al secondo anno vince lo scudo ed esce bene contro il Bayern

Questa era la stagione X
Ha fallito tutto. Avevi un Pogba più maturo, un Vidal in forma pazzesca e Tevez..
Non puoi uscire nei gironi dai,oltretutto facendo 6 punti e vincendone una..

Ma okay passa..

A questo punto per salvare la stagione era obbligo vincere El(in casa per di più) tutte le squadre erano mediocri era d'obbligo.. ed invece uscire in questo modo.

Non ha saputo migliorarsi, non ha saputo cambiaree e non ha saputo imparare dai propri errori..

Mi sembra uno fissato con le proprie idee ed è per questo che non andrà lontano..

Complice anche di una società che non spende ovviamente..


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Maggio 2014)

Godimento puro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Maggio 2014)

Bella partita.

Colpa dell'arbitro


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> I galacticos erano una collezione di figurine,non di campioni veri



Cioè in quel Real non erano campioni veri? In che senso, di grazia? Perchè messa giù così è una panzana devastante.

Comunque, con Conte in Europa la Juventus non andrà mai da nessuna parte, da del provinciale a tutti, ma dovrebbe guardare in casa propria.

Godimento puro.


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> - al primo anno vince lo scudo senza sconfitte.
> - Al secondo anno vince lo scudo ed esce bene contro il Bayern
> 
> Questa era la stagione X
> ...



Esattamente ciò che intendevo. 
Non avrei mai pensato dirlo fino a un anno fa, ma, a meno che non impari a comprendere che pure lui può sbagliare e trovi l'intelligenza di capire che così non andrà mai da nessuna parte, se ne deve andare.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e del psg che mi dici? e del city? e la juve di capello vogliamo ricordarla?
> poi in che senso non era campioni vero? zidane e ronaldo non erano campioni veri, per caso?
> quando parli del milan non ragioni più, l'hai notato?



Mentalità è una parola che non vuol dire una fava,parlami di equilibrio,esperienza,anche coraggio,ma mentalità non vuol dire nulla,è una non parola


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Maggio 2014)

Conte è un eroe. Le sue giustificazioni sono uomo piccolo piccolo.
Così come eroi i tifosi gobbi, PARDIDA FALSATA AGGHIAGGIANDE!


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Maggio 2014)

.


----------



## Ale (2 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma vi ricordate ad inizio anno i commenti dei giornalai? Solo Bayern, Barcelona e Real sono superiori alla Juventus, con le altre se la gioca alla pari



ahaha ma adesso si riposano perche poi d'estate devono riniziare


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Maggio 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> .



Tutto quello che vuoi,ma non è una maglietta e il suo blasone a darteli


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi,ma non è una maglietta e il suo blasone a darteli



Molte volta la maglia, l'ambiente, il clima partita ti da quel qualcosa in più per non mollare un centimetro.
Questa è, secondo me, mentalità.
La Juventus potrà avere anche 10 top player, fidati che in Europa non vincerà lo stesso nulla.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo sia esclusivamente un allenatore da QUESTO campionato, la Serie A.
> 
> Se andasse ad allenare in Premier, secondo me, prenderebbe schiaffi su schiaffi. Troppo isterico. Ed il suo isterismo lo trasmette alla squadra.


Concordo.
A livello europeo, la Juve ha fallito su tutta la linea, ma il primo sconfitto è assolutamente lui.
Questa sera la Juve è stata deludente in mano incredibile.
Con l'uomo in più non ha comunque creato preoccupazioni ad un modesto Benfica, nel finale ha giocato in 11 contro 9, nemmeno un tiro in porta.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2014)

Si esatto. Guardiamo anche gli avversari, non solo la Juventus.

Sono usciti con un Benfica appena sufficiente. Una squadra che si è limitata a fare il compitino, senza quasi mai accelerare. Ed in più, è rimasta in 20 per 1/4 di partita.

Lo scrivemmo all'inizio. Doveva vincere l'Europa League, senza scuse. La Juve era davvero la grande favorita.

P.S. A livello di singoli e di giocatori (lasciate perdere il rendimento, quello è anche frutto del lavoro dell'allenatore, e soffermatevi sulla qualità) secondo voi la Juventus è poi così inferiore all'Atletico Madrid?

Io non credo, sinceramente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si esatto. Guardiamo anche gli avversari, non solo la Juventus.
> 
> Sono usciti con un Benfica appena sufficiente. Una squadra che si è limitata a fare il compitino, senza quasi mai accelerare. Ed in più, è rimasta in 20 per 1/4 di partita.
> 
> ...


D.Costa, Koke, Courtois, e Turan sono i migliori elementi dell'Atletico. I migliori elementi della Juve sono: Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba e Tevez.
Poi però c'è tutto il resto, gli spagnoli hanno più qualità, la Juve ha più corsa (Asamoah e Lichtsteiner).


----------



## Mou (2 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma con la juve e relativi tifosi devi utilizzare le cautele necessarie, la storia insegna. dopotutto clough vi aveva inquadrato bene.
> comunque noto tentativi di scaricare la frustrazione per l'ennesima sveja europea sul sottoscritto.
> povero cucciolo.



Juve che esce meritatamente  un po' di voglia di polemica c'era, ma è passata!


----------



## pennyhill (2 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si esatto. Guardiamo anche gli avversari, non solo la Juventus.
> 
> Sono usciti con un Benfica appena sufficiente. Una squadra che si è limitata a fare il compitino, senza quasi mai accelerare. Ed in più, è rimasta in 20 per 1/4 di partita.
> 
> ...



La Giuve è forse l'unica squadra di vertice nei primi 5 campionati d'Europa a non avere un singolo giocatore che sa giocare tra linee magari partendo dall'esterno, Hazard, Arda Turan, Ribery, Koke, David Silva, ma pure un Mertens, tutta gente che nella giuve non vedo.


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La Giuve è forse l'unica squadra di vertice nei primi 5 campionati d'Europa a non avere un singolo giocatore che sa giocare tra linee magari partendo dall'esterno, Hazard, Arda Turan, Ribery, Koke, David Silva, ma pure un Mertens, tutta gente che nella giuve non vedo.



Va detto però che giocatori di questo tipo non sono mai stati presi in considerazione anche a causa della fissazione di Conte per quel determinato tipo di gioco.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2014)

Vero che non ha quel tipo di giocatore, ma a me pare che conte non l'abbia mai richiesto.
E comunque solo la Juve ha Pirlo Vidal Pogba e Marchisio in panchina. Mica Montolivo Poli Muntari De Jong...


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Va detto però che giocatori di questo tipo non sono mai stati presi in considerazione anche a causa della fissazione di Conte per quel determinato tipo di gioco.



E questo è il più grande limite di Conte. In due anni che allena in Europa non l'ho visto una volta mischiare le carte, provare qualcosa a livello tattico che non sia il 352. E dire che se lo scorso anno era normale, quest'anno no figlia dell'esperienza in Champions. Vero che per fare qualcos'altro a livello di modulo è complicato perché gli mancano gli uomini, ma se gli mancano vuol dire che in sede di mercato sono stati fatti degli errori. Alla juve mancano degli esterni validi per proporre qualcosa di diverso dal 352, ed anche se col senno di poi è facile parlare io a questo punti dico: spendere 15M per un mediocre come Ogbonna o 12 per uno che di fatto in Europa non ha spostato una virgola (per altro prendendo a zero un più che buon giocatore come Llorente), è stato giusto? Non era meglio investire quei soldi per giocatori che potessero permettere a Conte di fare altro?


----------



## Juventino30 (2 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo sia esclusivamente un allenatore da QUESTO campionato, la Serie A.
> 
> Se andasse ad allenare in Premier, secondo me, prenderebbe schiaffi su schiaffi. Troppo isterico. Ed il suo isterismo lo trasmette alla squadra.



Ho letto solo questo post dell'intera discussione, ma mi basta. Mi basta per dire che quel post centra un dubbio, una ipotesi, un qualcosa che frulla nella testa di juventini e - noto - non solo. Come averne la verifica? Per ora Conte si è fatto solo due anni in Europa, con un quarto di champions ed una semifinale di EL: diciamo che il vero buco nell'acqua è quello di quest'anno, perchè il Benfica era superabile in 180 minuti e perchè a questo si somma un girone di champion dove si è stati bocciati pur avendo il Gala ed il Copenaghen. 

Quindi la domanda: Conte allenatore solo di campionato? Con due soli anni forse è troppo presto per dirlo, ma certamente è ora di mostrare di più e sta a lui. Non significa vincere, attenzione, significa mostrare quella "garra", quei moduli, quella malleabilità che hanno mostrato, per esempio, giovani allenatori quali Klopp e Simeone. La risposta alla domanda, insomma, ce la deve dare Conte coi fatti.


----------



## Hammer (2 Maggio 2014)

Stanno ancora giocando a Torino? Qualcuno può illuminarmi?


----------



## Marilson (2 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Stanno ancora giocando a Torino? Qualcuno può illuminarmi?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Maggio 2014)

Conte,persona piccola piccola.

Se qualcuno osa dire che la Juve ha avuto qualche favore,parla di "chiacchiere da bar" e sottolinea come siano tutti degli idioti complottisti e piangina.

Ieri,dopo aver pareggiato,ha parlato di "risultato falsato","Juve che meritava di passare","Solo 49 minuti di gioco effettivi","C'era un rigore,anzi,rigore più espulsione,e pure all'andata c'era un rigore per noi","Solo 6 minuti di recupero",che fa pari con la rosicata post eliminazione con il Galatasaray. Geniale poi quando ha detto che "Il Benfica ha pensato al risultato dell'andata". E certo,e a che cavolo doveva pensare? Doveva attaccare in 10 uomini,come se all'andata avesse perso 3-0? 

Predica bene ma razzola malissimo.


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Maggio 2014)

La cosa che fa ancor più ridere è che ci sono degli juventini che avevano già preso il biglietto per la finale.
Il mio pensiero va a loro e al loro ano in questo momento.

Si gode ancora.


----------

